# Ouch! The truth on Uber comes out!



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

And some of the very reasons I stopped driving last year.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/philadelphia-journalist-went-undercover-uber-183523711.html


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Already being discussed here:

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/i...r-driver---piece-about-uberx-in-philly.19371/


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

This can never be said enough and should be posted everywhere.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Be sure to check out the comments on the bottom of the yahoo article, very telling.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Already being discussed here:
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/i...r-driver---piece-about-uberx-in-philly.19371/


Thanks Tim!


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Best explanation I've read yet regarding Uber....It time to wake up drivers.... Uber rips us off ... What a World , What a World.


If you see a sign on the restaurant window that says "no tips required" and you know as a fact the waiter is only making $3 an hour - does that justify you not tipping????? Because this is what Uber is doing to entice you. They are saying "tipping is not required at Uber" to hook you while they destroy the professional taxi driver economy, and let Uber drivers pickup $6.80 an hour (less than minimum wage) to haul professional business people to the airport for 50% less than taxi. On one hand this is perfectly fine, nothing illegal about this practice, but don't play dumb with your law degree and stiff a Uber driver because you think he/she is making $90,000 per year because YOU for one no what is going on. yeah, YOU, reading this. If words that say "no tipping required" drives you in this world let me remind you that tipping in restaurants is not really required, but lets face it Mr. Lawyer, Mr. Tax Accountant, Mr. Executive - what will your wife or gf say to you next time you stiff your waiter on the $150 meal?????? Quit pretending to not know what is really going on with Uber. In the end you are going to save money for yourself and your company taking Uber and it is going to change the taxi industry for the better and prices will normalize in 1-2 years, but for now do not pretend to not know what is going on with poor ignorant Uber drivers that are working for peanuts wearing out $30,000 brand new vehicles to take your cheap but to the airport with leather heated seats. Get real.


----------

